# Some people live like this



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

All from one house, I was there to check only the water pressure


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

NICE!!! Love the direct disconnect hook up to the water heater!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it only makes you appreciate what you have
when you see how 50% of the people out there live


what amazed me more , is they feel no sense of shame
and they usually just sit on their asses and watch tv while you spend half the day working in their home....


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Let me guess.

It smelled like cat piss too.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If there was a dude watching TV in his underwear, in a recliner, eating hot pockets, and tater chips.. You might have been in my ex-brother in laws house.....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We've all seen situations like this. I've seen much worse.

Most, if not all the time in these circumstances you are dealing with someone with a mental disability. The very worst one I have ever had was so bad my eyes burned from the smell (I don't have much of a sense of smell thankfully), but once this person got some help and the right medication I could not believe the difference the next time I had a service call. The garbage and human waste was gone and the place was clean - relatively speaking, and she was smiling and friendly. I'm glad I treated her with respect on my first visit because I got to see the real person the next time.

I gotta tell you, I feel for those people. No one _wants_ to live like that. It's not always a choice - just remember there's a person in there and "There but for the grace of God go I". There are plenty of other people out there to despise - thieves, drug dealers, child abusers, the list goes on. 

Maybe I'm just getting soft in my old age.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> We've all seen situations like this. I've seen much worse.
> 
> Most, if not all the time in these circumstances you are dealing with someone with a mental disability. The very worst one I have ever had was so bad my eyes burned from the smell (I don't have much of a sense of smell thankfully), but once this person got some help and the right medication I could not believe the difference the next time I had a service call. The garbage and human waste was gone and the place was clean - relatively speaking, and she was smiling and friendly. I'm glad I treated her with respect on my first visit because I got to see the real person the next time.
> 
> ...


You're right, some have mental disabilities. 

But then again some people are just slobs.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If there are any kids in the house, uncle sam wil pay for the house to be fixed up. The government loves to reward lazy slobs.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Working for my old boss we got a few jobs like this. Even though he was the crankiest, grumpiest, crusty old plumber I've ever met, he was also a quietly and deeply religious man.

Periodically his church would identify some unfortunate soul living in conditions like these and want to help. The church would take up a collection to cover materials and every plumber in the shop (plus some sparkies and HVAC guys) would volunteer their time to make the house habitable again.

Hell, sometimes the regional building department would even wave permit and inspection fees.....

You find out it isn't always welfare queens and lazy slobs...

I don't mean to preach, but there is something from the Bible that has always stuck with me.

Jesus said, "As ye do unto the least of these, ye do also unto me."


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"There's all kinds of people, in all kinds of situations, for all types of reasons"


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Seeing photos like this makes me glad there are dual checks in all the water meters in my city.......


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think we've all seen such pathetic situations.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We all know that there are those who cannot do much about a situation like that, but then again we know dang well that a majority are just to damn lazy to do anything. I might sound a bit nasty, but I just got back from a house where laziness is to blame, no doubt about it. 

What gets me is the type of people who thinks its ok to let the cat **** anywhere it wants, and not even bother to clean it up. Come on folks, you have to step over it to get to the washer.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> We all know that there are those who cannot do much about a situation like that, but then again we know dang well that a majority are just to damn lazy to do anything. I might sound a bit nasty, but I just got back from a house where laziness is to blame, no doubt about it.
> 
> What gets me is the type of people who thinks its ok to let the cat **** anywhere it wants, and not even bother to clean it up. Come on folks, you have to step over it to get to the washer.


Look at those turds! What kind of cat is it, a tiger?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My computer room


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonder how many years of cigarettes that is?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy cow!!


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, this is sad


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Let me guess.
> 
> It smelled like cat piss too.


How you guess


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We can all say this and that but at the end of the day it's probaly a lazy sob.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Wonder how many years of cigarettes that is?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Years, you kiddin'?

That only took me 10 days...
:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was called to service a home by the brother of an old lady. The main line was clogged and had not flowed for a few years. someone reported this and the city was going to kick her out. He told me he would be flying in and to do whatever was needed. I get there and i meet a very nice old lady who was very broken in spirit. She had a son who was seriously messed up. he would not let her fix anything and had the basement full of newspapers. I cleaned the main and reset a toilet, cleaned the kitchen drain, laundry line. and i forget what else. oh, the basement bathroom toilet must have overflowed for some time and they had a ton of dried out toilet paper on the floor. they stopped using the toilets, I found rubbermade containers in the toilet used to catch the waste. We cleaned the basement bathroom that was like 6 inches deep in dried toilet paper, I could see where the old lady tried to scrape it up with a spatula. when working there my wife hungout with the old lady and changed some light bulbs because there was no light in some rooms because her son wouldn't let her change the bulbs. The guy was screaming at her on the phone while we were there, I could hear it. This was a very sweet old lady. My heart broke for her. If her son would have been there i would have taken him out and beat his ass. Some people are in a bad spot for some reason or another and don't want to live like that but do. I know some people are just dirty. We should look at why they live how they do before we judge. You never know. less than a year later my wife found her name in the obituary. her brother got her out of there and into a nursing home. he she died less than a year later. she was a retired school teacher. sorry to go on about that. This thread reminded me of that sad story.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Something my first plumbing boss told me in "76", a house you go to may not be much, but it's their castle, treat it like one. While I really don't think this type of thing is what he was referring to, we always try to exercise respect and get the job done. But it sure may be a good time to snap on some rubber gloves and shoe covers for personal safety. Hmm face mask if critter dander is through the roof.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A pigsty is a pigsty...

If they have no respect for their home why should you.....

I would rather walk away with out looking back....

There is no reason to work in an enviroment like that with out hazard pay....

They could never pay me enough to fix up their pig hole


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The worst thing is they choose to live like that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> The worst thing is they choose to live like that.


 No telling how many of the folks who live like this are mentally ill.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> No telling how many of the folks who live like this are mentally ill.


I'm sure there is a mentally ill plumber or two who could service them. :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> I'm sure there is a mentally ill plumber or two who could service them. :whistling2:


 But I don't do Service Work, PC.:laughing:


----------

